# YCB Drop Point



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2016)

8 3/4 OAL. 4.5 blade length. CPM154 Steel with 416 bolsters 59 HRC 
YCB scal;'Es toofk forever to dry enough to stabilize. The wood with came from @Kevin or @manbuckwal 
C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my, that is just stunning! Beautiful work, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

That has to be ytour finest one yet and that's saying something. I might have to commission one exactly like it except with a full length handle. Henry is right that is stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2016)

Outstanding! Love everything about it, the pins are super cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2016)

Way cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 3, 2016)

You out did yourself Scott!!! Great work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2016)

That's really nice! Looks like it would be very comfortable in the hand, and the wood is beautiful too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2016)

Super cool man! I see you have a makers mark also eh?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 3, 2016)

That's a beautiful knife right there!

I'm a detail man, so I would have oriented the pins identically, but it's still gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 3, 2016)

Love it, great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2016)

Great looking job Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2016)

Off. The. Charts. Superb word, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice Scott. Have you tried any dovetailed bolsters yet? I got into that before the hidden tangs and really like the look it adds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2016)

Gorgeous knife Scott !!! I know how good they fit in the hand

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Off the charts man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 3, 2016)

Simply Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 3, 2016)

Outstanding job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2016)

Gorgeous knife Scott! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2016)

Cody Killgore said:


> Very nice Scott. Have you tried any dovetailed bolsters yet? I got into that before the hidden tangs and really like the look it adds.



No I haven't yet but it just makes sense on all levels. That will come in the very near future.


----------

